# Übung zum Studium HILFE !



## derVerzweifelte (22. Jan 2007)

Übungsblatt "Histogramm"

Lernziele:

   1. Verwendung von Arrays
   2. Einlesen von der Tastatur
   3. Ausgabe auf Konsole
   4. Bildung eines Algorithmus



Aufgabe:

Schreiben Sie ein Programm, das eine Zeile einliest und die Länge der Wörter dieser Zeile als vertikales Histogramm (durch * gekennzeichnet) wieder ausgibt. Das Programm soll so lange wiederholt ablaufen, bis der Benutzer auf die Frage “erneute Eingabe (j/n)?” mit “n” antwortet.

Beispiel:

Eingabe: 	
dies 	ist 	1 	Zeile 	mit 	Wörtern

Ausgabe:
* 	* 	* 	* 	* 	*
* 	* 		* 	* 	*
* 	* 		* 	*	*
* 			* 		*
			* 		*
					*
					*


Erweiterung:
Setzen Sie die Sternchen * genau in eine Reihe unter den ersten Buchstaben des jeweiligen Wortes.


Hab keinen Plan wie ich da rangehen soll... ???:L 
plz help me


----------



## Leroy42 (22. Jan 2007)

derVerzweifelte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab keinen Plan wie ich da rangehen soll... ???:L
> plz help me



Vielleicht indem du erst einmal anfängst?  :shock: 


			
				Lehrer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schreiben Sie ein Programm, das eine Zeile einliest...



Falls hier bereits Hilfe benötigt wird, werden wir dem gerne nachkommen.


----------



## Verzeifelter (22. Jan 2007)

ne wirklich ??? :applaus: 

mir ist nur nicht klar wie ich einen String in einen array packe.


----------



## Leroy42 (22. Jan 2007)

```
String[] stringArray = new String[] {"meinString"};
```

Aber ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob dir damit wirklich geholfen istl.  ???:L 

Poste doch einfach mal deinen bisherigen Code, dann können
wir dir gezielter weiterhelfen.


----------



## s.o. (22. Jan 2007)

also kann ich auch einen eingelesenen strinbuffer so in einen Array packen?
ist der dann dynamisch?


----------



## Zunera (22. Jan 2007)

www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=256856

...wie klein doch die Welt ist...   :lol:


----------

